# what AR 15 pistol to buy??



## farmboy (Jan 24, 2013)

I know nothing about the AR 15 pistol lines. I"m looking at the kel tec plr 16, but would greatly appreciate any insight into what brands/models seem to perform well with limited problems, tend to hold their value, are good quality, etc etc etc. any suggestion greatly appreciated.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Under the current situation best answer might be ...buy the one you can find....


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know who of these make pistols but I can tell you that the best manufacturers of mass produced AR15's are Rock River, Stag Arms, Del-Ton, Colt, and Bushmaster. Bushmaster is going downhill since the Remington buyout but their quality still seems to be holding on even though their business practices are falling apart. Del-Ton is new and up and coming but very good. Stag is strong and steady. Colt is old and true to their roots. Rock River is well established and solid.

I can't say that I have ever heard of KelTec in a rifle form but then again if they specialize in pistols, that would be why.

I have been in the business for 17 years. I do not work on pistols though, just rifles. We don't mass produce at my shop. We build custom competition and hunting rifles.


----------

